

The Workplace of the Future - jyellin
http://blogs.bnet.com/ceo/?p=2798&tag=homeCar

======
jyellin
This might be taking an extreme viewpoint, but the flat organization concept
is something that I believe is already becoming visible in our society.
Generation Y (WOAH WOAH!!!) is beginning to have an influence in companies of
all sizes because of our inability to "play by the rules" and our desire to
"hack" the system. We believe that if there is a will, then there is a way,
and we do not want anyone to "tell us" what to do. As a Gen Y-er I am always
open to intense brainstorming sessions, but EVERYONE's ideas need to be
considered regardless of AGE or EXPERIENCE. This is the workforce of the
future...what do you think?

~~~
clistctrl
I always thought my tendency to skirt processes (to just get things done,
using the philosophy its easier to ask for forgiveness rather than permission)
was a negative aspect of my personality... not a property of my generation :)

of course I only had to do that at the two previous companies I worked at
(both fortune 500 large enterprise environments) my new company is small,
typically I just tell my boss I have an idea, and hes ok with it :)

------
stardv
Our society and business model has to change to produce results. I believe
corporate model will be extinct. It is correct about Generation Y which is
ambitious and want make its own rules. One might think it creates chaos what
it might but this is how invitations happen and how we evolve. 3D and Virtual
computing is a little bit far away but will eventually happen, 50 years ago we
could never imagine that all our life will be so much computerized and
depended on internet and other invocations so it is hard not to foresee even
bigger changes going further.

------
ggchappell
All of his predictions might be right. However, the times until they happen
are going to vary _greatly_. The first two might really arrive tomorrow. But
the third?

> Everything will be 3D, virtual reality, ....

Having done research in VR, I can tell you that there are some very hard
problems relating to focusing (VR is annoying to use), touch feedback (VR is
not believable), and UI design that are still very much unsolved after 20
years of work on them. It will be a long time, I assure you.

------
pxlpshr
Flat organizations have arrived in tech. When I took a tour of Facebook last
week, I was shocked at the lack of visible structure in regard to closed
offices, etc. Everything was open and collaborative, it was pretty sweet -
especially all the snake boarding. :)

To an outsider it was a bit overwhelming, like walking into an active bee
hive. The volume of pure talent that place contains does not thrive under
micromanagement.

~~~
3pt14159
lack of micromanagement != flat organization

the appearance of flat != lack of hierarchy

I work in an open office (looks pretty flat if you're just walking by), but
there certainly is a CEO - VP of Marketing/Sales - Sales Director - Sales
Person structure, and we only have about 35 people working here. No one is
micromanaged, but the organizational structure attempts to make individuals
responsible for their team(s).

------
joubert
Mailing documents will no longer be necessary?

Winston may have something to say about that.
[http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/9j4th/winston_th...](http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/9j4th/winston_the_pigeon_carries_a_4gb_memory_stick/)

------
onreact-com
While this is an interesting read one thing will never happen:

"3D virtual reality meetings will all but eliminate business travel."

As some people only trust you when they actually meet you in person.

~~~
Mongoose
Plus, it may seem crazy, but some people LIKE getting out of the office and
traveling.

~~~
TheElder
I'm one of those types. It's like a mini vacation and a great way to build up
airline miles for personal trips.

